# Webserver pingen



## Loud Silence (18. Sep 2011)

Gibt es in Java eine Möglichkeit eine Website auf Aktivität zu überprüfen, wie es z.B die DOS-Konsole mit dem Befehl Ping macht?


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2011)

Ja.

Einfach mit dem Server auf dem gewünschten Port verbinden.


----------



## Loud Silence (18. Sep 2011)

Wonach müsste ich da in Google suchen?


----------



## Marcinek (18. Sep 2011)

Ohh man =(

Sockets? Java Ping? Java check webserver? Java TCP Connection? java how to check if server is avibalbe?


----------



## musiKk (18. Sep 2011)

Ping prüft keine "Webseiten auf Aktivität". Ping prüft, ob der Host erreichbar ist und eine Antwort auf Ping Requests liefert (was er natürlich nicht muss). Dem am nächsten kommt InetAddress#isReachable().


----------



## Andi_CH (19. Sep 2011)

Loud Silence hat gesagt.:


> Wonach müsste ich da in Google suchen?



Oh Man*n*

Ping:
Let me google that for you

Auf dem ersten Link ist ein lauffähiger Vorschlag für ping.


Port:
Muscht du guckscht du ((nicht mehr so) neuer Gassenslang in Zürich)

Oder so wie es ein Browser macht (und darum geht es im Endeffekt ja):
Man schaue und staune


----------

